# Bimini Top Replacement Canvases by Carver Industries



## CoverQuest (Feb 28, 2014)

Is your Bimini top frame in excellent condition, but your canvas has seen better days? Boating season will be in full force before we know it. Visit www.CoverQuest.com to replace your Bimini top canvas.

We offer Bimini top replacement canvases for Carver made 3-bow round tube frames and 4-bow square tube frames. Simply measure your current canvas length up and over top of the frame from front to back. Then measure your mounting width, and height of your Bimini top measured from the mounting point straight up. With these measurements, we can determine if our canvas will work for your frame. These are available in many colors to match or contrast your boat perfectly!

Need a storage boot as well? Click here to view our Replacement Bimini Top Storage Boots by Carver Industries.

CoverQuest is open Monday-Friday 9-5 EST if you ever have any questions, we are happy to help!

-Lindsay with CoverQuest
864-210-9392


----------

